# WILL THE Netgear N300 WIRELESS ROUTER (JWNR2000) BE COMPATABLE WITH WIN 8



## sharathsubaiah (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, 

I have an Airtel broadband connection with an beetel modem installed already

And, I am contemplating buying the  Netgear N300 (JWNR2000) WIRELESS ROUTER *or* the Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router.

Can any one please tell me which of these are compatible with Windows 8 OS.

and I also have a Google Nexus 7. Will I be able to Wi Fi connect my Nexus with the router?

Thank you,


----------

